# largest metropolitan in world in terms of area size



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Sometimes it's referred to as the "Tokyo-Osaka agglomeration". If Tokyo, Yokohama, and Osaka combined count as one metro area it's probably huge.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

That's an urban corridor like Boswash or Blue Banana, but not a metro per se. Tokyo-Yokohama is anyway the biggest overbuild area - rivaled only by LA in size I would say. NY and Sao Paulo are also big in size though.


----------



## I*LOVE*NY (Jan 20, 2005)

new york overbuild area is the biggest in the world


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

Gauteng, South Africa, a province area thats almost entirely urbanised is about 125 miles by 160 miles. The metro areas of Johannesburg-Pretoria-Vaal-East Rand have all grown together to create one sprawly megacity. However there might be some dispute as to wether or not these can all be grouped together to become one "urban area" much like NYC-Bergen/Passaic-Newark-Long Island-Westchester County. As far as actual square miles (or km) of built development.....Dallas-Fort Worth, and many American cities come close to Los Angeles.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

although San Bernanrdino and Riverside are inluded in the Greater LA Figure, 75% of those counties are desert that is not built. Its barren land that will never be developed. Anyone that has driven from LA to Vegas definitley knows this.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

chongqing?


----------



## italimex (May 28, 2005)

1. TOKIO

2. MEXICO CITY

3. NEW YORK

4. SAO PAULO

5. LOS ANGELES


----------



## Poly_Technique (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

^^ That is only for population! ^^


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

^^ haha i know! population is irrelevent to the topic


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

This is a very good list, but people in different countries live in different kind of housings... in Russia or Asia as well as Southern Europe the cities are very concentrated with lots of commieblocks. Northern Europe - especially UK, Netherlands, Germany and Switzerland have big urban sprawls and so have North American and Brazilian cities where most of the people live in single houses of semi-attatched ones. Berlin has "only" 4.5mio people in the metro, but a very huge area...


----------



## Storeman (Jun 24, 2005)

how can I delete the extra post? (this one?)


----------



## Storeman (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey kuesel,

do you have any numbers about Berlin's metro area? How does it compare to other metro areas. I know that is a very big area compared to the population size (since I am living in Berlin).
The longest subway line here has 40 stations.....


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

looking at google earth, i would say LA or Tokyo are by far the biggest in terms of area of urban sprawl. Beijing isnt that big.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Storeman said:


> Hey kuesel,
> 
> do you have any numbers about Berlin's metro area? How does it compare to other metro areas. I know that is a very big area compared to the population size (since I am living in Berlin).
> The longest subway line here has 40 stations.....


The city itself has an area of 892 km2, the metro I don't know


----------



## Shawn (Nov 12, 2002)

Tokyo is _not_ the largest metro in terms of land area. The four prefectures that make up the Tokyo Metro - Tokyo-to, Kanagawa-ken, Saitama-ken, Chiba-ken) cover 8953 sq km, and even then, only about 2/3 of that land area is populated, the rest being steep mountains, some of which top 5000 meters.

scroll----------------->


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Means that it's the same size as Sao Paulo  Also there a lot of the area is still forest and believe it or not, Sao Paulo city is the BIGGEST agriculture community in the state with the highest amount of farmers!









THIS is the same municipality...









as this:


----------



## Machiavel (Jul 26, 2005)

On this list, it says that Los Angeles has an area of 1,216 km2. Beijing has more than 16,000 km2, Shanghai more than 6,000, Dubai more than 3,000 etc
http://www.emporis.com/en/bu/sk/st/sr/


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

los angeles looks biggest on google earth, tokyo is also massive. Lima is huge as well, look at it!


----------



## nacirema dream (Oct 2, 2005)

juneau alaska's city area is something like 36000 sq. km but the city itself is like 30,000 ppl


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

berlin metro : 5.370 km²










metroareas in germany:


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

That's a neat map!


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

I heard that the City of Mt. Isa in outback Queensland, Australia was the largest city in the world by area. Believe it or not?


----------



## Jasonhouse (Jul 27, 2002)

_00_deathscar said:


> Lonelyplanet.com has LA (not greater LA) listed as 416sqmi



That's the city proper... central city, whatever folks around the world call it.... This thread is asking for the largest metro in the world, not city.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

HelloMoto163 said:


> berlin metro : 5.370 km²
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a cool map.. do they have one on the us?? or any other nation for that matter?


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

There are maps like that on US metro areas and France's.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

where?? on wiki?


----------



## Joev (Jul 29, 2004)

Here are some statistics:

*Metropolitan AREA sq km*
Bejing 16,810
Greater Tokyo Area	13,500
Paris 12,010
Tianjin 11,920
New York Metropolitan Area	8,680
Greater São Paulo Area	8,050
Greater Toronto Area	7,060
Cairo 6,300
Shanghai 6,200
Chicago 5,500
Greater Mexico City	5,480
Istanbul 5,340
Atlanta Metropolitan Area	5,080
Rio De Janeiro 5,000
Philadelphia, Pennsylvania	4,660
Los Angeles Long Beach+	4,320
Greater Boston 4,500
Montreal, Quebec 4,050

Source:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_metropolitan_areas_by_population


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Very interesting list and quite correct I guess. Although Shanghai is only the number for the municipality itself, not the metro.


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

@ potatoguy

the maps are from wikipedia


----------



## Christian347 (Aug 7, 2004)

Joey V said:


> Here are some statistics:
> 
> *Metropolitan AREA sq km*
> Bejing 16,810
> ...


Some of them are metro areas while others are urban areas.


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

i look for other nations too

usa east coast


----------



## ParraMan (Aug 13, 2003)

^^ that last image (Wash-NY-Boston etc), if it is available for all large metro areas, is a great way to compare the size of the built-up areas, so long as they are also of the same scale. Is that also from Wiki?


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

thats not from wikipedia

http://rst.gsfc.nasa.gov/Sect4/04_reg_east.jpg


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

Shawn said:


> Tokyo is _not_ the largest metro in terms of land area. The four prefectures that make up the Tokyo Metro - Tokyo-to, Kanagawa-ken, Saitama-ken, Chiba-ken) cover 8953 sq km, and even then, only about 2/3 of that land area is populated, the rest being steep mountains, some of which top 5000 meters.


surely you mean 5000ft, considering the tallest mountain in all of Japan is only 3776m.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

Joey V said:


> Here are some statistics:
> 
> *Metropolitan AREA sq km*
> Bejing 16,810
> ...


Some are of areas that are not comparable to the others.


----------

